# Telephonic Nurse Case Manager code



## danas2462 (Oct 7, 2008)

Is there a code we can bill for telephonic nurse case management?  The old codes 99371-99373 would have worked but the new 99441-99443 seem to specify physician to physician telephone contact. Please Help!


----------



## kmhall (Oct 9, 2008)

Try 98966 through 98968


----------



## danas2462 (Oct 9, 2008)

98966 states services provided ba a qualified non physician to the patient, parent, or quardian.  This would be for the nurse case manager.  Usually they come with the patient and we bill the 99367 because we meet with them after seeing the patient separately but the request was made for the physician to call the nurse case manager to discuss the patient's treatment.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 10, 2008)

danas,
If I remember correctly from a conference I went to, that's why they did away with the codes because they didn't want the phone calls to be 'nurse' because they were being abused- and so they changed them to 'physician' and added in the extra lingo about being patient initiated, and not originating from an E/M - so its harder to use. Ridiculous, I know.

I will continue looking for printed material for you. In the mean time, I would check with one of your payers, and I know you hate to hear it, but you might have to use an unlisted code.

but I will search for you!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 10, 2008)

*99339-40 or 99374-80?*

Care plan oversight services include "telephone calls" ... read the guidelines carefully. They're pretty detailed. You can only bill ONCE in a month, for the total time involved. Physician should probably maintain a detailed log for each patient to track time spent over the course of the month, and then bill out at the end of the month based on log book.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

